# Clumpy poops, new mom, no worms??



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi all,
My one of my Boers kidded 9 days ago..
I did a fecal on her a few days after kidding and found only 2 eggs on the slide..a few days ago she started getting clumpy poops. I had added a protein supplement to their grain ration. The other doe is forming normal stools so I cut out the protein ration on the doe w/ abnormal stool. There is no change..
The babies are started to be interested in grain so I added the baby grain (with a coccidistat) to the mothers' ration...
I did a fecal just now to double check and MAY have found one coccidia..nothing that would cause her to start having problems... I accidentally moved the slide on the microscope and now I can't find the little bugger..
This says to me that she is basically clean since I can't find any more..
She is on 2nd cut hay that hasn't changed and a 16% protein pellet w/ baby grain and free choice minerals...

I feel like I have covered my bases..Is this something that will pass? It looks like a dog keeps sneaking in her stall and pooping up a storm!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My does do that, I don't know why either, no sudden changes or worms or cocci. It just happens for a while. eventually they go back to normal. I watch them and if it gets to be scours, I need to give them something to stop it. Otherwise I just let it ride. I do hate stepping in it though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could always give her Probios for a few days. She has been through a lot with pregnancy, kidding and feeding kids.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have this happen too. I don't suspect worms in our girls either, they have been wormed after kidding & have had dark pink eyelids.

With our does I do think some of it is grain & hay related. Usually if they get a lot of alfalfa and grain close together they'll get 'dog piles' of poo. If I space out the grain, and alfalfa and make sure they get clover/grass hay in between then it's just clumpy poo. Usually after a couple of weeks it turns to pellets again.

I don't see how giving probios would hurt, in fact, I am going to start sprinkling some of the probiotic powder I bought on a couple of our does grain in the evenings.


----------

